# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi Lobisinden 100 İmzalı Mektup

## ceydaaa

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı John Kerry'nin önümüzdeki hafta başlayacağı ikinci Ortadoğu turu öncesinde, Amerikalı Yahudilerden Tel Aviv yönetimine 'iki devletli çözüm' için geniş katılımlı bir çağrı geldi. 100 Amerikalı Yahudi, İsrail Başbakanı Benyamin Netanyahu'ya ortak bir mektup göndererek, 'özür konusunda gösterdiği liderliği, Filistin meselesinde çözüm masasına dönmek için de göstermesi' tavsiyesinde bulundu. Mektubun imzacılarından Birleşik Reformcu Yahudilik Derneği Başkanı Haham Rick Jacobs, 'Ortadoğu'daki istikrarsızlık da göz önüne alındığında, Filistin-İsrail arasındaki mevcut durumun ötesine geçilerek iki devletli çözüme ulaşmanın, hem İsrail'in hem de ABD'nin menfaatine' olduğunu söyledi.

----------

